
The WikiLeaks AMA is now live at Reddit - rahrahrah
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5c8u9l/we_are_the_wikileaks_staff_despite_our_editor/
======
goshx
It seems to me they are shooting themselves in the foot with this AMA.

The person answering the question is showing a lot of contradictions in how
they don't think anyone should control information and then goes and say they
control how and when to release stuff for maximum impact.

That's pretty scary because it shows that they can manipulate what is to be
released or not, depending on their own interests.

Like claiming they don't have a goal to support a candidate but made sure to
time the release of stuff against Hillary for "maximum impact". That's BS.

~~~
nisa
> It seems to me they are shooting themselves in the foot with this AMA.

Honestly they are doing this quite effectively for a while now. I'm in support
of their cause and I think they got a lot of unwarranted hate against them and
they likely don't cooperate with Russia and the leaks are legit (this was also
proven due to DKIM signatures), but:

Whoever is in charge is their Twitter account is an idiot. They pandered
clearly to the Trump/Alt-Right crowd in a lot of tweets that were clearly
partisan. They retweeted Alt-Right accounts and rode happily on the hate
train. Some tweets were either stupid or deliberate unclear like that Tweet
citing Clinton talked to Jews - likely someone just shortened the name of that
Jewish Charity Organisation to which the talk in question was given but the
impact and harm was done.

They should know how this works and they could have kept a lot more distanced
and calm in their communications. That they didn't manage to do that is a
valid reason for some of the hate and criticism they got.

The media just looked at their Twitter and saw partisan cheering and often
unclear statements.

I support their cause, but they really harmed - or better: destroyed their
public reputation in this election.

